# 8 March



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

For all the girls on this forum Happy International Womens Day!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Enjoy it, I'll be expecting you all to get back to the kitchen as soon as it reaches midnight.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

oh yeh kitchen table is that what im thinking u thinking


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I like kitchen tables!!!!


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

thats sounds good, i think i will bring kitchen table to the bedroom for tonite ))


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Internation womans day to all the ladies.
Thanks for puting up with all us men. We're *******s


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

hey Big, im not talking to u n other hulf. i flippin bored here coz u guys turn us down. and now look whos here :-(


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> hey Big, im not talking to u n other hulf. i flippin bored here coz u guys turn us down. and now look whos here :-(


H?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

by the way i got flowers for me n my friend lina and for a teacher. why men always forget this simple things?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> by the way i got flowers for me n my friend lina and for a teacher. why men always forget this simple things?


Us men, we are a bunch of a$$holes, or ****in ass holes, least thats what I got told about 15 minutes ago


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> oh yeh kitchen table is that what im thinking u thinking


Where you do the ironing is entirely up to you...


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

husband does not trust me to ironing he does it him self


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Happy Women's day! Back home it's as big as Christmas or New Year, here men don't know how to choose flowers and there are no good flowers anyways, so guys keep watching football tonight


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> thats sounds good, i think i will bring kitchen table to the bedroom for tonite ))


What the chuff would you do with a kitchen table in the bedroom???? 

Actually, I don't think I want to know...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

UKTanya said:


> What the chuff would you do with a kitchen table in the bedroom????
> 
> Actually, I don't think I want to know...


Serve the man dinner in bed, what else???? :tongue1: :tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Woa now there's a great place to be - women's day bigger than xmas! I'll try telling my husband that when he gets in. Hmm note to self - kitchen table too big for moving! Any other suggestions?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

chaitr will do too ;-) dont forget to put an apron on ONLY


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

sheesh I am gonna stop hangin around you chunky, you are gonna give me bad habbits..


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

u just jelouse he he he


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

shh dont tell anyone that u hanging around with me, i dont want to have a ques or pms ))) oh i dont want girlfriends and wifes burning my doors


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> shh dont tell anyone that u hanging around with me, i dont want to have a ques or pms ))) oh i dont want girlfriends and wifes burning my doors


ok I will be quiet.... :spit:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> u just jelouse he he he


of what?

not getting any flowers? yep I'm jealous:tongue1:


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

hmmmmm. eventialy i got them


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

chunkykitty said:


> hmmmmm. eventialy i got them


Hope you didn't spend too much..........


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

u absolutely write, it wasnt that much but at the end he brought them and i said f... we gona eat rice all month from now ))))


----------

